# To Pass the Time



## bserrano2 (Mar 12, 2013)

Hello everyone. So I finally decided to keep a journal here on the forum to talk about my adventures in maintaining a tank.

I guess I should start by stating I started getting into having fish when I won 3 goldfish at Coney Island. Larry, Curly and Moe lived in a vase til I was able to get a bowl for them. Days went by and I lost Curly and Moe, but Larry kept on swimming until one day I found him dead too. I didnt know much about keeping a bowl or a tank. I just figured fish is fish. I started reading up and said to myself why have goldfish. I want a betta, so I started learning all I could. 

2013-One day randomly i walked into my neighborhood Petland and there he was. Renji wasn't pretty looking, a faded shade of red in a small cup. I bought him took him home and kept him in a 1 gal bowl until my 2.5 gal tank was ready for him. He was happy, and so was I. Became bright and red, and responded well to me. I was loving the betta world and found this forum and joined and learned so much more. Everything was great.

Then I got sad. He was almost reaching his 1year anniversary. It was New Years Day I came home and found my tank empty. I thought it was a joke, and then I found Renji dried up on the floor. He slipped out somehow, even though I have a lid. I cried. My poor little guy suffered. I felt so bad I almost considered getting rid of everything. It took me about 6 months to recover and start over. 

2014 didn't get easier. I got Drogo but got injured and died from infection (i bought meds and everything). I then got Wilfred and 4 months later found him floating, he was old looking but didn't think he was going to die so soon.

I started to think I couldn't have a betta. I was losing them all. But then I got that itch and set up my tank once again and now I have Navi. Hes a halfmoon (I think). He's been with me for almost 4 months. Since I got him I have decided to get live plants. I have been slowly improving my tank conditions making it a more natural environment for him. He's aggressive, doesn't like his reflection so its a constant battle of maintaining his fin. I actually argue with him and he looks back and flares.

I love my tank and my betta. It's been a learning process, and I'm still learning things. Its been a hobby that has been helping me with my anxiety. At times I feel like I don't know what I'm doing but then I come here, read and seeing others experiences are similar to mine has helped. 

Jeez that was long lol. My next post I'll put pics and details of the specifics to my tank. To whoever reads this thank you. Feel free to comment, chat or share your tank experiences. It feels like we're all in this together. 

picture is of Navi my current betta.


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

Welcome to journaling! You have a handsome betta and it sounds like you are doing a great job with his home. I look forward to read more of your fishventures!


----------



## niQ (May 28, 2014)

Its good that you're not giving up. There is a ton to learn but it is worth the blood, sweat, and tears :demented: Good luck!


----------



## bserrano2 (Mar 12, 2013)

To those that have been reading and commenting, thank you for taking the time, its appreciated. Being on this forum, has helped, and I enjoy looking at other peoples tanks and getting ideas. 

Now as promised heres some details about my tank. I have 2.5 gal aqueon mini bow. Its a perfect fit for the desk I have in my bedroom (which is the size of a cubicle lol). I use the filter it comes with, and have a hydor 7.5w heater. I have been using it for about 2 years and have no complaints. It keep my tank at 80, even though now with the aqueon 50/50 florescent light it goes up between 82-85 degrees F. 

Water levels (as of today I started using the master test, prior I was using strips)
pH: 6.8
High Range pH: 7.4
Ammonia: 0.25ppm (i think its lower cause of the shade it had, so as of now Navi is in a QT until tomorrow when I can check it again)
NO2: 0ppm
NO3: 0ppm

As of February 2015 I have have planted natural live plants. I have some tiny java fern, anubias(not sure what kind), and pygmy swords. I also have 2 marimo balls. I had red root floaters, but they didn't survive. 

I was using API root tabs, but just switched to seachem flourish. I started using it today. 

My tank has gravel, but I'm considering placing soil just not 100% which to buy. 

As for decor, Navi has a mesh tube that I purchased from someone on this forum, and a leaf hammock, that I removed the metal wire from. A friend of mine gave me an acrylic neon green tube to use as a plant weight. I tested it in water and no color has faded, but Im still debating if I want to place it in the tank. 

I'm interested in getting more plants, willing to try floaters again, and maybe a snail or 2. But for now baby steps, starting with the transition to soil. 

So those are the basics of my tank. I would like to eventually get at least a 10gal but space at this moment is limited, so my 2.5gal is doing fine.


----------



## bserrano2 (Mar 12, 2013)

Hello all! Hope you all had a well rested weekend. 

Tank updates (4/26/15)
pH: 6.8/7.0 (it was hard to tell from the test tube, I say 6.8 my brother said 7.0)
Hard Range pH: 7.4 
Ammonia: 0ppm
NO2: 0ppm
NO3:0ppm

Temp: 85 degrees F with light on. 

I did a little shopping today, went to Petco in Union Square, and got myself an amazon sword. I asked if they sold any floaters and they had some duck weed and salvia minima, and I lucked out the guy threw it in the bag with the amazon sword (no extra charge I love this petco btw!). I'm using flourish now so I hope these floaters last.

Now for the little problem...as I was waiting to be helped i got sidetracked by a small tank with nerite snails and now Im the owner of one. My impulsiveness took over so now Im wondering if it was a good idea. I know I said I wanted a snail but Navi is still acting coo-coo for cocoa puffs. Im willing to give it a shot, but if anything I'll just keep it in a small critter tank I have.

So heres a pic of the plant I bought, and you can see the snail moving around in the other one. Sorry for the size.

Any advice on nerite snails would be helpful. Hell I'll even accept the backlash for getting one without being prepared.


----------



## bserrano2 (Mar 12, 2013)

Tank updates (4/29/15)
ph: 6.8 (should i be concerned?)
HRpH:7.4
Ammonia: 0ppm
NO2: 0ppm
NO3:0ppm

tank temp (without heater just the light) 80degrees F. With the heater and light it goes up to 85, been testing to see how low it goes and with or without the light n it has stayed at 80. Going to keep monitoring that though. 

For the pH how can one be higher than the other? Im actually making it a mission to google this. (mind you Im about to enter finals -.-" and I feel more concerned about this lol Im the burned out Grad School student)

Everything else seems to be good so that makes me happy.

So I added my amazon sword and floaters to my tank. I did a little aquascaping and fixed it up a little. Where I planted my sword I placed a root tab and then placed a drop of flourish into the full tank. 

I cleaned up some brown slime from the acrylic and mesh tube is that algae? 

Speaking of algae I have my filter covered with a stocking, and boy did it get covered in a dark black dirt like substance. It took a me while to clean it off with warm water. Is that black algae? Is that dangerous to have or normal cause of the light? I attached a photo. 

Nerite update!! so as of now Navi is in QT, mostly because I did do a lot of work in the tank yesterday. My nerite (no name yet) has been placed in the tank, and boy he's made himself at home. He has basically explored all of the tank. I know they eat algae so Im hoping that brown slime is enough, if not I'll buy some wafers for him. 

As for calcium I want to see if anyone has tried using crushed tums as a calcium supplement? 

Thats it for now, hope everyone has an awesome evening.


----------



## bserrano2 (Mar 12, 2013)

Oh man it has been a while. Sorry folks but Grad School and finals had me by the throat. But anyways Im back and heres some updates:

Tank info:
ph: 7.2 (higher than usual)
Ammonia: 0ppm
NO2: 0ppm
NO3:0ppm
Temp: about 82 degrees F. Haven't been using the heater. Its been getting warmer in my room and with the lamp on the temp stays around 80. Overnight it doesn't drop. 

My snail seems to be doing very well, he moves around everywhere so quickly. I tried putting him a small container with a piece from a crushed up TUMS but he didn't go to it. So I'm still figuring out how to get him some calcium.

Navi is doing much better too. His tail is finally showing signs of regrowth. He's not as aggressive either. I changed his food. I was giving him Aqueon pellets and switched now to Omega One pellets. I've noticed his poop has changed color from red to light brown. Im guessing thats a good sign? 

My amazon sword has made babies!! Im planing to cut them and replant them to make my tank more lively. 

Thats all for now. Heres some pics for you to enjoy. Til next time  

(Please note these pics are 2 weeks old. His tail has grown more since then.)


----------



## bserrano2 (Mar 12, 2013)

*oh the frustrations*

Tanks levels:
ph: 7.0
Ammonia: 0ppm
NO-2: 0ppm
No-3: 0ppm
Temp: 78 degrees F. Been keeping my heater off since it gets hot in my room this time of year. 

So it looks like the stress of Grad school has not only affected me, but Navi as well. I haven't had as much free time to dedicate to tank maintenance and after my most recent water change (yesterday) I noticed something wrong. His entire top fin is slowly ripping off. Its not black its just gone. He's been sluggish too. I thought he was just being aggressive but i think I stressed him out with the last water change He was finally growing back his tail and now this is happening. His water levels are fine, I've been feeding him 4-5 pellets a night.

My snail is doing fine. He spends his days eating algae and crawling around.

I feel like crap about Navi, I feel putting him in QT will only stress him more but he's basically on his side. Dammit I finally thought I was getting a hang of this and now this happens :/


----------



## bserrano2 (Mar 12, 2013)

Hey ya'll so heres an update on Navi. He's in a 1gallon tank that I was able to borrow from work. He is receiving TC treatment (its so confusing to follow btw), and is starting to look better. He has a heater which with the AC on keeps the tank at around 80 degrees F, without the AC on I have to turn off the heater or else it shoots up to 90. 

Heres a video of him before being transferred, and pics of how he's doing now.

Before go I just want to say thank you to the members of this forum. I love that I have a place to go to ask for help. I swear seeing him all messed up stressed me out. I'm glad I can come here to ask for advice (even if i feel like I'm being annoying lol). 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_NzIQY_5BaaRWRlN3FkOUtmbmY0R3k2ZjRKMzFOX0hYMlkw/edit


----------

